# Peppa Pig Toys



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Where do I get the peppa pig toy stuff from, in Dubai? I haven't checked anywhere but just wanted to know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

My wife says it is not available here. I also did not see it in the toystores. Maybe you can order it online?

Edit: if you find it let me know because my daughter loves Peppa.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

I found some toys I couldn't find elsewhere at Magrudys Bookstore on Jumeira Road.....not Peppa Pig but maybe give them a phone call to check? Or look at Amazon or eBay.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I would be very surprised if you found this range here, for obvious reasons....


----------



## CrisBJack (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi

We have been here over a year and have a two year old who loves peppa pig, we haven't found anything with peeps pig on apart from a pj set. Brought some off a friend and had a lot of stuff sent from uk through shop and ship only way you will get it here, keep your eyes out for flea markets ( other peole selling stuff like a car boot). Also check out mummies souq on fb sometimes expats selling stuff on their, but you have to be female to join. Other than that good luck, if you do find anything let me know .


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

I got a few peppa books and packs of stickers from the book shop by park n'shop on al wasl (book worm I think it's called) also last Christmas park n'shop had loads of advent calendars and chocolate lollies - the peppa pig ones were all in the pork section. I've not seen any toys here though.


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. My niece loves Peppa pig and she lives in Australia. Although they have complete access to all these stuff, I thought I could do my bit when I travel to OZ, from Dubai. Looks like I have to buy the regular toys


----------

